# Swivel arm coffee table



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Does anyone know where i can buy a swivel arm type table for my Swift kontiki....... Enquired via a Swift dealer  complete waste of time  

Cheers Mark


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

O'Leary motorhomes:-

O'Leary Web Link <<<<

Scroll down and click on Tables & Legs.

I have a similar one in my Autosleeper but it is made for Autosleepers and is polished stainless steel, it has the matching fitting on the top to take the pole fitting of the small or large table top that normally fits on the island leg, but being stainless steel these legs are very expensive (£80 ish)......but as I can use the small table top that is already part of the standard kit it worked out Ok.

mike


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Mike........great site now wheres my cheque book :wink: 

Mark


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I have on of these on the Kontiki. I the thing is secured by means of a bracket that fasten to the side of the bench seat. I opted for a bracket at each side so I can change the position of the table as needed.

It was fitted by www.clevelandmotorhomes.co.uk - after the delivery of the van. Had it done when I was sorting out a couple of other bits.

There is a pic in my album showing the item.

Rapide561


----------

